# Which 1911 would you buy if money was no object?



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

If there were no money restrictions, what would you really buy (except for collection purpose) What would you buy for daily self defense use if money was not a restriction?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd have a custom one done by Ted Yost in Tempe, AZ. Which I actually could afford, but choose other guns for defense.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

This one:

http://www.edbrown.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/001431.1.1088692314136848285


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

This one...









yummie


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Jeff*, that hurts my eyes. Please stop.


----------



## Tigerseye (Nov 27, 2006)

I really would like to have an Ed Brown Bobtail.


----------



## Dragonfire (Jun 17, 2007)

devel custom 1911 .38 super gammon (1982).

Doubt that will ever happen so will have yost custom one of my colts (on list).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would get a Nighthawk Talon 1 with a hard chromed frame and a ceracoated slide. I'd also have a bull barrel put on. 25 LPI checkering. Checkering on the borrom of the trigger guard. Not checkered on the rear of the slide - just horizontal serations. And, the Nighthawk Alumagrips on it. 

All that would be close to $3k


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Most of ya'll know my leanin' is toward the revolver. But........

I like all steel guns. I like blued guns. I like the .45 ACP.

So, my choice would be the Colt Combat Commander, maybe fitted with Gold Cup type adjustable sights. Checkered walnut grips.

That's it, nothing too exotic.

Bob Wright


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Dragonfire said:


> devel custom 1911 .38 super gammon (1982).


Wow, *Dragonfire*! Blast from the past! That is old-school - I remember reading about the Gammons when I was in junior high. Awesome guns, according to the reviews. Have you ever had a chance to shoot one?

For anyone interested in some great 1911 history, take a peek here: http://www.novaksights.com/devel/devel_gammon_-_frank_garcias_competition_pistol.htm.


----------



## Dragonfire (Jun 17, 2007)

A very good article on 1911 in Combat Tactics magazine Fall 2007. The Devel is in it and its beautiful. if you like 1911's then I would check out the article.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

This one.

I actually have it on order....:mrgreen:

http://www.pistoldynamics.com/Signature_1.html


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

5" govt colt 45 XSE series


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Dragonfire said:


> A very good article on 1911 in Combat Tactics magazine Fall 2007. The Devel is in it and its beautiful. if you like 1911's then I would check out the article.


Heh, I'll see if the PX here in Afghanistan carries it. ;-)


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry mike for searing the eyeballs...

What's your unit address in Afghanistan? Just in case some of the guys here want to send some Holiday Cheer for the troops?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I have more than enough 1911 .45's. If I had 3000 bucks, I'd get a .50GI.

http://www.guncrafterindustries.com/model1_50gi.shtml


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

I would love to have a Nighthawk Dominator:drooling: :smt035


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd buy a 50GI too... If someone would loan me a few grand against my house for the ammo...


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I would get a Nighthawk Talon 1 with a hard chromed frame and a ceracoated slide. I'd also have a bull barrel put on. 25 LPI checkering. Checkering on the borrom of the trigger guard. Not checkered on the rear of the slide - just horizontal serations. And, the Nighthawk Alumagrips on it.
> 
> All that would be close to $3k


Not a smart-ass question, just genuine curiosity. What does checkering the bottom of the trigger guard do? I bought a Kimber Tac-II, and it comes with the bottom of the trigger guard checkered. It scratches up my finger, but I can't notice that it does anything for my shooting. Yet, I bought a DVD of some famous IPSC guy, and he mentions that he always has the bottoms of his trigger guards checkered on his match guns.

What is it supposed to do?


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

My guess is I would have my gunsmith, Marianne Carniak of the Accurizer Gunshop in Troy, MI, build a nice 1911 for me. My tastes are simple and she has built carry guns for me in the past (see below) but with an unlimited budget I would go all out. Regards, Richard 

My Sistema Colt 1927 by Marianne Carniak:


----------



## AuProspector (Feb 8, 2007)

I recently purchased a couple of Nighthawk Custom's, Talon and Talon II. They are reliable and high quality.

I have a Les Baer... it is very accurate but it will not reliably feed a hollow point. (It been worked over by Baer and then by one of the best local gunsmith's, and it still won't feed a HP. Over 2000 rounds through it. Frustrating, very frustrating. But it will shoot ball ammo into one hole, that's why it's still with me, at least for now).

The Nighthawk's are the best in my opinion... need to get a Wilson 9mm 1911 next.

My .02


----------



## junkyarddog4852 (Jan 15, 2008)

a fusion, there at http://www.fusionfirearms.comthese things look avery nice


----------



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I like Kimber's 1911. Im not sure what their specific model number is, but thats what I would like to get my hands on.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

milquetoast said:


> I have more than enough 1911 .45's. If I had 3000 bucks, I'd get a .50GI.
> 
> http://www.guncrafterindustries.com/model1_50gi.shtml


The good thing about that is the 45ACP conversion package GI sells so you can shoot both.


----------

